# Wtf....



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=193829


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

So this guy has copied all your pictures and put them up as his own work on the same forum???


Or has this guy got your old unit and the owner of the delta returned to your old unit?? 
I'm confused Robbie!!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

JPC said:


> So this guy has copied all your pictures and put them up as his own work on the same forum???
> 
> Or has this guy got your old unit and the owner of the delta returned to your old unit??
> I'm confused Robbie!!


I have no idea who this imposter is...


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

What a prick! Hes gotta win the 2010 stupid spam award!! FAIL

Keep your eyes open rob as he'l no doubt be trying it on on other forums 

If he does, change all the links to porn or summat! Douche bag!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Thought the surroundings looked way too familliar.
Could anyone be that fapping stupid to copy everything directly and post on one of the main forums of that the person whom they have copied frequents?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Its got to be a wind-up, both Robert and one called Magic the other Sorcerer, either that or the guy has a sense of humour!!! :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Its got to be a wind-up, both Robert and one called Magic the other Sorcerer, either that or the guy has a sense of humour!!! :lol:


If its a windup its a good one because I am going spastic here


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

What's wrong then mate? I saw the car and it did look sort of familiar, but then I look at a lot of threads on here of course. 

Anything I can help with Robbie?


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

\WTF indeed!!!! I was just about to post a welcome and say hi!!! My company is detail magic and has been going for years!!!! question is mr valet tragic, where did YOU get MY photos of my lancia detail!!!


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)




----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

sorcerer said:


> WTF indeed!!!! I was just about to post a welcome and say hi!!! My company is detail magic and has been going for years!!!! question is mr valet tragic, where did YOU get MY photos of my lancia detail!!!


WILL you please respond to my pm or I will have no option but to firstly Sin bin you and if i do not get a reply ban you


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

sorcerer said:


> WTF indeed!!!! I was just about to post a welcome and say hi!!! My company is detail magic and has been going for years!!!! question is mr valet tragic, where did YOU get MY photos of my lancia detail!!!


Listen up and listen good I am the only Magic man on here and if you dont like it then you best pop over and I will ***** slap it into you OK


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)




----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I don't think he's logged on right now Bill? Maybe fire him a personal email as he'll get that before a PM?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Seems quite heavy for a wind up.
There is some real carcker jacks out there.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Why are you letting it go on?

Ban him for **** sake he is obviously someone with a screw loose.
If he dont go then I am as I am getting tired of this place now anyway.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

I have locked his newbie thread -


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I hear what you're saying Robbie, but to remain professional about it, we have to just hear what he says in reply to Bill's PM/email.

I think you know once we determine the facts we will act swiftly and sternly.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Viper said:


> I hear what you're saying Robbie, but to remain professional about it, we have to just hear what he says in reply to Bill's PM/email.
> 
> I think you know once we determine the facts we will act swiftly and sternly.


Viper with all due respect the guy has copied my name my location and I have proved that its my detail so FFS do something please!!!!!!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Might be an idea ( not telling you how to suck eggs ) but at least get the showroom thread removed for now.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Also didnt anyone twig when letting him sign up as a DWS...


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

WHIZZER said:


> WILL you please respond to my pm or I will have no option but to firstly Sin bin you and if i do not get a reply ban you


Whizzer i have replied to your pm .



*MAGIC* said:


> Listen up and listen good I am the only Magic man on here and if you dont like it then you best pop over and I will ***** slap it into you OK


Oh thats so professional -:thumb:



*MAGIC* said:


> Why are you letting it go on?
> 
> Ban him for **** sake he is obviously someone with a screw loose.
> If he dont go then I am as I am getting tired of this place now anyway.


Why should I have been banned - I have a unit - I have washed this car - This was my customer not your's tragic valet

Whizzer I await your response

Oh can i asked why my intro thread has been locked


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Actually, Bill I've just thought, he hasn't got 10 posts yet so won't have been able to read the PM you sent.

Robbie, we're on it mate - try and keep calm :thumb:

**EDIT** Seems he did see it then ^^ (over-ride it admin control I take it Bill?).


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

sorcerer said:


> Whizzer i have replied to your pm .
> 
> Oh thats so professional -:thumb:
> 
> ...


Dude you have copied all my stuff and have the balls to front it :wall:
Everyone on here knows its my detail so get a refund and  OFF.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

This picture is pure genius.
you can see Robbies plate blatent in the bottom corner rested on the plant pot.
The album this picture is from is actually valet magic aswell...........








[/QUOTE]

Im all for some competition but seriously?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Appolgise for borrowing the picture for thsi Robbie.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

*MAGIC* said:


> Dude you have copied all my stuff and have the balls to front it :wall:
> Everyone on here knows its my detail so get a refund and  OFF.


Mr Tragic - I have as much right as you at the moment to be here so until the admin reply to my pm then I'm not going anywhere

I cant believe you TBH


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

sorcerer said:


> Mr Tragic - I have as much right as you at the moment to be here so until the admin reply to my pm then I'm not going anywhere
> 
> I cant believe you TBH


Whats not to believe you cheeky 

Mate I dont know who you are or what you want but do yourself a favour and go drown somewhere.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

Beau Technique said:


> This picture is pure genius.
> you can see Robbies plate blatent in the bottom corner rested on the plant pot.
> The album this picture is from is actually valet magic aswell...........


Im all for some competition but seriously?[/QUOTE]

Sorry to correct you but those are my plates detail magic !!!! Mr tragic has pretty much copied everything i have done - he has even started wrapping cars now


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey, if its all true etc then fair enough but I will stay sceptical until otherwise.
Appologise for being somewhat cheeky but if youve been going all these years, your under the radar on the web by the seems of things.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

how did i miss this one?

has to be a windup i think. nobody would be dimm enough to pop up on here and exhibit one of the main supporters work as their own.

hey it could be gavin back again lmao


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

This has to be a wind up!!!

Robbbie must have someone else working with him now!! This is too spooky and the mods would have shut this **** down hours ago if it was a genuine spammer! 

Well....it's certainly a baptism of fire if it is a genuine detailer!


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

JPC said:


> This has to be a wind up!!!
> 
> Robbbie must have someone else working with him now!! This is too spooky and the mods would have shut this **** down hours ago if it was a genuine spammer!
> 
> Well....it's certainly a baptism of fire if it is a genuine detailer!


maybe thats the ploy to get the name well known tho.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

if this isn't a wind up, he'd of been banned in two seconds flat....


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Well if he's a detailer and he's nothing to do with Robbie, I'm afraid I won't be supporting him too well


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Well, I'm still calling wind up. 

Especially as the message I put in this area to notify robbie was deleted by the mods!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Ti22 said:


> Well, I'm still calling wind up.
> 
> Especially as the message I put in this area to notify robbie was deleted by the mods!


Noticed that, had it down as a wind-up from the start, for starters you'd at least pick a decent detailers work to nick.:lol::wave:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

This has got to be a wind up, no one is this stupid, surely?....


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

lol, its gotta be a wind up... its not Johnnyoplois (<excuse spelling) having a laugh with you Robbie is it


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

im sure i seen the name sorcerer on here a while back not positive on that tho.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Guys

I will be honest and say I have no f-ing clue whats going on with this 5hit bag but I have spoke to Bill to see what the hell is going on and to say I am pissed off with the crap answer (we are looking into it) is a understatement.

If this **** is still on here in the morning then I am leaving.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> Its got to be a wind-up, both Robert and one called Magic the other Sorcerer, either that or the guy has a sense of humour!!! :lol:


Agree wind up, and as we know 2 log in accounts are not allowed! Ban em both:devil::lol:


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

I think the post in the Showroom should be locked or taken down until this is sorted out, at the very least. 

Hope you get this sorted out Robbie :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

May have started out a wind-up, now a very nice marketing/publicity venture for Valet Magic, helps having mates in the right places.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

I actually thought it would of been sorted by now tbh.


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Thought I'd seen that username about earlier too...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=193861

This has to be a wind up?

Edit: does anyone remember the train station one?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm sure the ip address will give sufficient information.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

sorcerer said:


> \WTF indeed!!!! I was just about to post a welcome and say hi!!! My company is detail magic and has been going for years!!!! question is mr valet tragic, where did YOU get MY photos of my lancia
> 
> Hi All
> 
> ...


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

vxrmarc said:


> sorcerer said:
> 
> 
> > WTF indeed!!!! I was just about to post a welcome and say hi!!! My company is detail magic and has been going for years!!!! question is mr valet tragic, where did YOU get MY photos of my lancia
> ...


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Perfection Detailing said:


> vxrmarc said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure they know exactly who it is Marc, find the whole thing very strange.
> ...


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

house points to those that smelled a wind up. for alas it was. not a marketing campaign for robbie by any means. call it payback for some dodgy windup ideas on his part.

oh and for once it wasnt Vipers idea.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

So, who did you all think it was then?

For the record ALL the admins played the part of 'sorcerer' at some point today 

Oh, and for the first few hours Robbie had no idea and the joke _was_ on him, but for the latter half he was in on it :lol:

Cheers for being a great sport Robbie :thumb:

_____________________

Aaaaaaaand next week, it's........................


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Viper said:


> So, who did you all think it was then?


If I was a betting man I'd say Bill & Johnny started it of, no need to keep the thread in the showroom now then.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

I've locked it and once eveyones seen it was a wind up i'll get rid.


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

I know it's paranoid but I had a suspicion it was a ****-take of me becoming a supporter and throwing a few write ups on. Appart from copying someones work. Some of the comments & how the sorcerer talks looked a little similar. Plus with only just signing up..


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> If I was a betting man I'd say Bill & Johnny started it of, no need to keep the thread in the showroom now then.


:lol: And you'd have lost that bet  Especially with Johnny.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:lol:
you'll have to think up something pretty good to beat this one Mark (Viper)


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> :lol:
> you'll have to think up something pretty good to beat this one Mark (Viper)


Nah, I'm off the wind ups for the forseeable Kev.......some folks don't like them it seems.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Viper said:


> :lol: And you'd have lost that bet  Especially with Johnny.


ahh, thought it highly amusing earlier today when it appeared there was some nutter out there stalking Robbie, can't say it helped me getting feck all done workwise though.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

As above! I've checked this thread loads today!! Haha!!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Certainly kept tabs on it frequently.
Ive even been checking google etc for any sniff of detail magic.
Why is the predomenent question though?
Was talking to Rich earlier and thought it may be a sharp lesson to everyone about number plates being removed.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

rgDetail said:


> I know it's paranoid but I had a suspicion it was a ****-take of me becoming a supporter and throwing a few write ups on. Appart from copying someones work. Some of the comments & how the sorcerer talks looked a little similar. Plus with only just signing up..


Yep that is paranoid 

Trust me sir, it wasn't you:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Gleammachine said:


> If I was a betting man I'd say Bill & Johnny started it of, no need to keep the thread in the showroom now then.


Rob you lose  - Deano was your man - johnny even rang me having a rant about it :lol: as he didnt know and put up a Classic reply - 
Robbie was blowing his top for about 45mins

Good Sport on Robbie who initially had no idea - 5 missed calls and 3 texts !!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> Rob you lose  - Deano was your man - johnny even rang me having a rant about it :lol: Robbie was blowing his top for about 45mins
> 
> Good sport on Robbie who initially had no idea - 5 missed calls and 3 texts !!


:lol::lol:


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Brazo said:


> Yep that is paranoid
> 
> Trust me sir, it wasn't you:thumb:


I know it sure is. I don't know why I thought that! I'm not normally a paranoid sort of person either :lol:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

:lol: I miss all the fun


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

quality absolute great read:lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

You boys really did get me good.

Its all good having a laugh thats why I love this place.

Deano you are the man, But payback is just around the corner. :lol:

Mods/Bill you got me good :thumb:

Johnny - sorry for swearing at you via text :lol:

The Sorcerer


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Alls well that ends well then.
Glad im not on a stag do with you lot:doublesho

:lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

how's your blood pressure now Robbie?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

you're a good sport mate. Sorry (a little) if you went bat sh1t but i just couldnt resist. My sadistic streak was in full flow today.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> how's your blood pressure now Robbie?


All good now mate :thumb:

And I would just like to thank the guys that PMed/called me in regards to this when it first went up.
At that point I had no idea what was going on :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Deano said:


> you're a good sport mate. Sorry (a little) if you went bat sh1t but i just couldnt resist. My sadistic streak was in full flow today.


Only went spastic for the first hour mate :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

If I were you Robbie I'd be invoicing DW for your time taken out of a working day to try and deal with this,after all - time is money!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Classic how did I miss this one!!! love it Robbie u legend!!!!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Clark @ PB said:


> If I were you Robbie I'd be invoicing DW for your time taken out of a working day to try and deal with this,after all - time is money!


Now that aint a bad idea :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Alright, we hear ya...send the invoice in Robbie.

It's a new address though now for automatic reimbursements and the address is.....oh....damn it....bloody pen's running out again....it did this yesterda


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Viper said:


> Alright, we hear ya...send the invoice in Robbie.
> 
> It's a new address though now for automatic reimbursements and the address is.....oh....damn it....bloody pen's running out again....it did this yesterda


That is too funny :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

:lol: pmsl.

nice touch there viper.


----------

